# “Feeding tubs”



## Bl69aze (Apr 21, 2018)

what’s everyone’s opinions on moving snakes at feeding time? I think it’s dumb and just causes the snake to associate the tank opening with feeding time.

Found this picture of a girl who got nailed after opening the door to move her python.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 21, 2018)

Not necessary, I don't move my turtles or frogs or tartantulas or birds to a separate feeding area. Why did this ever get introduced for snakes?


----------



## cris (Apr 21, 2018)

I used to use a small wheelie bin to feed my wild caught tree snakes while weaning them and also sometimes just to avoid them eating each other if they were kept together. Snakes do have some basic learning ability so moving them to another enclosure may have some benefit, that said I dunno if it works or not. Getting bitten by most Australian pythons is generally harmless.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 21, 2018)

I can never understand that either,I always feed my boas in the viv as they would still be in feed mode trying To put them back in and stand more chance getting nailed by one going so.

Even tho there all pretty tame soon as they smell food there natural instincts kick in saying feed me


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Only idiots move them to feed them,leave them in their enclosure to feed them!!!


----------



## Chipewah (Apr 21, 2018)

It is common knowledge that snakes shouldn't be handled after eating to prevent stressing them and regurgitation, and I am by no means any kind of expert. If you have to move them back to their enclosure after feeding them then this goes completely against that. Feed them in their cage is the best place as that is generally where they feel the safest.


----------



## cris (Apr 21, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Only idiots move them to feed them,leave them in their enclosure to feed them!!!


Fair enough, sorry for being an idiot.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 21, 2018)

Waste of time in my opinion. With larger animals its likely to have more of a negative impact than positive.
I just don't understand why people feel the need.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 21, 2018)

I’ve always fed in the enclosure or click clack. Never had any issues.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 21, 2018)

I know some people say it stops impaction of the gut if you have loose substrate, but I can’t remember seeing many plates or tubs in the jungle or bush for them to eat off and it also stops you loosing that red stuff especially if you have bigger snakes [emoji216] 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## cris (Apr 21, 2018)

As for the more serious side, I have no idea if python bites actually cause tetanus, but in some rare cases they cause infection. I have had a tetanus booster and ther is nothing wrong with me, apart from helath issues lol.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 21, 2018)

cris said:


> As for the more serious side, I have no idea if python bites actually cause tetanus, but in some rare cases they cause infection. I have had a tetanus booster and ther is nothing wrong with me, apart from helath issues lol.


My first snake bite was quite bad but I’m alive aswell  I just scrubbed the hell out of it as I was paranoid, but I used some good ol pure alcohol


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> My first snake bite was quite bad but I’m alive aswell  I just scrubbed the hell out of it as I was paranoid, but I used some good ol pure alcohol


On the inside I hope


----------



## Molly (Apr 21, 2018)

I found mine to be quite snappy until I started using a separate feeding tub.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 22, 2018)

Molly said:


> I found mine to be quite snappy until I started using a separate feeding tub.



Coincidence. Sorry but I'm a complete sceptic that the feeding tub had anything to do with behavioural change. In my limited time in this hobby I have never seen the need or had the inclination to use another tub. 
On a side note good luck if you ever take on an Olive or a Scrubby. You fancy trying to put one of those back in their enclosure with a gut full of Flemish Giant.


----------



## Shire pythons (Apr 22, 2018)

In my experience my snakes are all ready to feed and in "feed mode" before ive even finished defrosting their dinner! trying to move them to another enclosure to feed them would be asking to get nailed i reckon and then trying to put them back after would be even worse .When there is no food around most of them are not cage defensive at all really for the most part .


----------



## Molly (Apr 22, 2018)

Probably. Lol


----------



## 1000Bees (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah no, all my guys are perfectly nice, except on feeding days. My Coastal in particular turns into a flying death tentacle, he's already gotten me once when I wasn't as careful as I should have been. No way am I picking them up, when the food comes out they know it's time to C O N S U M E . 

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk


----------

